# A rather disturbing take on..



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Simon and Garfunkel's sound of silence...


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

You create this, Magus? It's pretty cool even if I don't get the kittycat thing. To each his own ...


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

Okay, I've gotta ask - what's the cat lady about?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The line I remember the most, "The words of the prophets are written on the subway walls and tenement halls." It infers that the real words of God are swear words. It's one of several anti-Christian lyrics in their songs. Like the one in "Mrs. Robinson", "Heaven holds a place for those who pray." No, it doesn't.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow way Cool. I really like it.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

The Cat Lady is in reference to the experiments being conducted since the 80's to make a "Chimera" soldier.She's become a personal icon to me.she represents those used, abused and thrown away by the
flag waving Baal worshipers who make up the bulk of our government.

BillS, NOT every "Prophet" is a necessarily a christian.Islam is all about their "prophet"so is Zoroastrianism I hear,
Hell.Even Baal had prophets, at least until Elijah killed them all. LOL
Hey, I even added a couple of blatantly SATANIC symbols for you to find
BillS, look who I associate them with? that's right!the DUMB MASSES!

Yes. I did it. the "Prophet" with the M-16 is yours truly!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Magus said:


> The Cat Lady is in reference to the experiments being conducted since the 80's to make a "Chimera" soldier.She's become a personal icon to me.she represents those used, abused and thrown away by the
> flag waving Baal worshipers who make up the bulk of our government.
> 
> BillS, NOT every "Prophet" is a necessarily a christian.Islam is all about their "prophet"so is Zoroastrianism I hear,
> ...


Magus you're my hero and you will never walk alone


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

One just for BillS to turn purple over, UNLESS he thinks about it.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Maybe NSFW, her gown faded after I shopped the pic,
Can't see nothing BUT...your call NSFW?

LAST CHANCE!


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Dude you ain't right lol.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Nope. normal is fuxxing boring.

I'm getting the urge to do a few favorite psalms and songs.
tribute wise.'course parody is good too, but tends to piss folks off.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Well brother, theologically we don't agree. I can gather that by your posts. I was in the same place a few years ago and a certain string of events changed my mind. But I still think you're awesome and entitled to do whatever the voices tell you to do if you choose.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Odd, a certain string of events got me where I am.just opposite side of the fence.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey Magus.
I was the rock my world shattered.
I became the water and learned to flow.
I walk with my God.
I gave 3 years of my life for freedom of speach.
And I will be ****** if i wont appreciate you sharing your words with this sinner.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

We all get smacked around in life, its what it does. when some god
or goddess takes a shine to us, we know.and no theologian or atheist on
earth can change that fact.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Magus you're a very talented fellow. I think these creations are awesome and I love the choice of a Simon and Garfunkel song. Great work


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

The words written on the subway walls ...was talking about" peace not war" and "the end is near" ect.....this was before the really rude stuff on them now. 
You did good on the song.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Here's some Slayer...
Because I KNOW BillS won't get it.LOL
HAVE SOME SLAYER!


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Magus said:


> Here's some Slayer...
> Because I KNOW BillS won't get it.LOL
> HAVE SOME SLAYER!


I was with you right up until the fifth frame. That one should have a picture of a monolithic cathedral, or the Pope in all his finery juxtaposed with Christ on the cross.

The source of the chaos and atrocity is mankind creating religion to reach God on their own terms, or be gods themselves, and using God's name in vain to start wars and oppress people.

But, this might fall under the heading of introducing religion in a technical post (?), so I'll change the subject.

I always did like Simon and Garfunkel. We used to listen to them on eight track in my dad's station wagon. I tried to find CDs of their greatest hits, and could only find Paul Simon's stuff post break up. I was soooo disappointed.

did you get whiplash from that swift turn? :rofl:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Would you believe I almost did that? Tried to keep it simple.

Man is a spiritual beast, when he cuts himself off completely,
it begs disaster. even strange imaginings and "synthetic" faith
are still a toe hold in the spirit.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Damn on smartphone and cannot see the images... if magus did them then this really sux..


----------

